# ProCo Rat



## k tone (Oct 7, 2008)

Does anyone in Canada sell them? I am looking for something to put between my Bad Monkey and Big Muff Tone Wicker for increasing levels of dirt. 

Anyone know who sell em or tried one? If so do you think it would work well for my application?


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

If you want a Canadian alternative look at the Retro Sonic Distortion or the BYOC stuff at axeandyoushallreceive.com


----------



## Merlin (Feb 23, 2009)

Or get a TC Electronic Nova Drive and chuck all of the other stuff. The Nova has an OD and Distortion that work separately or combined, either in series or parallel. Amazingly flexible pedal.


----------



## jcayer (Mar 25, 2007)

Steve's sell them...

http://www.stevesmusic.com/index.php?cPath=22&sort=20a&main_page=index&filter_id=193


----------



## k tone (Oct 7, 2008)

Found one on Fleabay that is cheaper in Canadian $ (delivered to my door USPS) than the total price of one in US $ at Musicians friend.

Merlin I prefer individual flavours of pedals and I mix and match them depending on the application. Plus I did not want to drop the $250 that the Nova costs.


----------



## k tone (Oct 7, 2008)

jcayer,

The one that I ordered online was $95.79 Can delivered to my door (about $25 cheaper than Steves). 

Thanks everyone.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Did you consider doing a WTB thread here in the forum? 

I'm just about to ship out an old Rat pedal that I sold through this forum.

It might be worth a try.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

fwiw, I played through a newer Rat pedal a couple times and thought my old small-box Rat was much better. I'd recommend trying to find one of those, but they ain't cheap.


----------



## k tone (Oct 7, 2008)

The deed is done on the new Rat 2. I know most of the old stuff sounds better but surely it must have one or two good sounds in it no? Some of the clips I listened to sounded decent. I will give it a try. It is replacing my old Boss HM-2 so I can always go back to that. It is 20 years old now so I am retiring it.


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

k tone said:


> The deed is done on the new Rat 2. I know most of the old stuff sounds better but surely it must have one or two good sounds in it no? Some of the clips I listened to sounded decent. I will give it a try. It is replacing my old Boss HM-2 so I can always go back to that. It is 20 years old now so I am retiring it.


congrats. You'll love it.
Rats can be great dirt boxes.
I rarely use my Russian Big Muff anymore


----------



## prodigal_son (Apr 23, 2009)

Merlin said:


> Or get a TC Electronic Nova Drive and chuck all of the other stuff. The Nova has an OD and Distortion that work separately or combined, either in series or parallel. Amazingly flexible pedal.


How is that Nova Drive anyway? Looks wicked but how does it sound? </thread derail>


----------



## Stickman (Oct 27, 2009)

I know it's too late now, but the Keeley modded Rat2 is awesome and only about $25 more than a new stock Rat.


----------



## Greenbacker (Mar 29, 2007)

Anyone know where to get a Keeley Rat?


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong (May 11, 2006)

L&M sells them.


----------

